# medical insurance



## thomasban (May 17, 2010)

can anyone recommend a good insurance for expats in mexico? we are moving soon to the Southern part of the country for one or two years, and will need a good service for a family with 2 children.
thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When you get to your destination, you will find agents able to answer your questions and offer various policies. You may also consider the IMSS system, once you are residents.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I currently have IMG insurance. They're out of England but have offices worldwide. I don't know that they are the best per se, but they cover me in the US up to 6 months out of the year, which is why I bought it. I have to make several month-long trips back to the US over the next 2 years and the idea of being there that long without coverage scared me a bit.

The fact that they cover me here in Mexico is more a bonus than a necessity since self insurance is very doable in Mexico. Having the IMG insurance here in MX makes private hospitals very reasonable and it is nice to have that option.


----------

